# Walmart 2015



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not generally a fan of Walmart's Halloween, and it seems like it's less and less every year, but some of their larger props this year don't look all that terrible. Thoughts?! http://www.walmart.com/c/halloween/halloween-props-animated


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting that....some reasonable prices in there and for me, I need about 6 pairs of those stage hands...very,very,very good price.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

They do have some neat items. I didn't think about looking at WalMart online. Thanks for posting.

Found this. Is this the same light sold at Spirit for $24.99? Only $15.64 and they also have it in orange. Description says it's a "short circuit".

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Led-Outdoor-Light-Halloween-Decoration/45075812










Orange light:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Orange-Led-Outdoor-Light-Halloween-Decoration/45075831


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder if these are going to be in stores or only online... I don't remember ever seeing high dollar animatronics like those in stores before


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

6-paq said:


> Description says it's a "short circuit".


Description also says "Do not iron." Ooookay then.

Thanks for point these out. We're gonna need some more spots.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Description also says "Do not iron." Ooookay then.
> 
> Thanks for point these out. We're gonna need some more spots.


PPHhhfffftttt! Ha ha! I missed that one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spanishtulip said:


> I wonder if these are going to be in stores or only online... I don't remember ever seeing high dollar animatronics like those in stores before


The stores cater to the general public, not specialized haunters, so the majority are going to be available only online, I am sure; they _might_ have a couple of animatronic characters, but nothing like those high-dollar ones.


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

Not only do not iron , but also not use bleach and hand wash only~~typical walmart..once they get sued for it they will deny that was in there..I keep an eye out for their $25 skeletons..they go quick...You are lucky they last a week once they are out


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

stuffyteddybare said:


> Not only do not iron , but also not use bleach and hand wash only~~typical walmart..once they get sued for it they will deny that was in there.


Just the opposite. A lot of times those warnings are in there to prevent lawsuits. I can't imagine anyone trying to wash, bleach or blow dry a light, but if they did Walmart could show they posted the warning.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I ordered a couple of their stuffed dummies...free shipping if you pick up at store. Then found a white sheet and viola...









The kids came home last night and said it was creepy....so I may just have to leave it out for awhile

BTW: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Life-Size-Halloween-Stuffed-Dummy-2-Pack-Value-Bundle/17150874 

$38 for one, $56 for two


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow! I didn't think some of that stuff was available anymore.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol "limbless Libby" made me laugh! Perhaps it's the 1am giggles but that name is just appallingly funny.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really need one of these, I was just thinking of ideas to make one last night but I didn't really want to put in the effort lol, this is a much easier idea. what is it stuffed with and did it's knees bend into position easily or did they want to straighten out? 




Scatterbrains said:


> I ordered a couple of their stuffed dummies...free shipping if you pick up at store. Then found a white sheet and viola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

6-paq said:


> They do have some neat items. I didn't think about looking at WalMart online. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Found this. Is this the same light sold at Spirit for $24.99? Only $15.64 and they also have it in orange. Description says it's a "short circuit".
> 
> ...


I saw those exact same lights on Walmart's website a while ago and they were about $25. This is something Walmart does every year at the start of the season it's like they don't know how to price things take the Gramophone for example right now it's $28.82 before that it was 18 and before that it was 16!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I see I'm not the only one that noticed their wonky pricing. I watched the skeleton frog go from $6+ to $3+ back up to 4+ and now it's at $3 again. It's $2,00 and change at both Michaels and Spirit who overprice to make up for coupons. How about the light up phantom guy normally in the $30.00 range for $212.61 or the live wires I saw on Spirits video. I think their priced at $24 or so there. Walmart priced at $64.62. Hard to pass up a pose and stay skeleton for the bargain price of $120.00. LOL


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know if these skeleton flamingos are priced about the same as elsewhere? They don't fit my theme, but I love them and might try to get one this year.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flamingo-...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I truly hate Walmart website. I am going to make a trip to the store and see what they have.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

I am not a fan of Walmart either but wanted to share at our local Walmart they have craft pumpkins (the Funkin style you could carve) for the best prices I've seen. 6 inch round for $7 and 10-11 inch oval for $10. Saw classic orange, white and black. May be worth stocking up if you are looking for them.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Warning about Walmart. Been waiting for plastic chairs to go on sale to buy for H party. They went from 8.88 to 4.33. Needed 12 so I drove 35 miles to the only other Walmart that had them in stock and they weren't on sale! Apparently they don't price match their own stores. I find this deceptive. Live and learn!


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

Picked up a Multi-color spotlight off their clearance aisle today, as well as a couple of blacklight bulbs.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh joy now the Gramophone is $41.30..... Seriously this jacked up pricing is just annoying  I doubt it but does anyone know for sure what the Price of the LED outdoor spotlights will be? I'm really hoping they stay at $15.64 I own a few and would love to get my hands on some more especially since they have that new short circuit function!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not concerning a prop, but a component for my paper mache. I've been buying gallons of Elmer's Glue-All at Lowes but my local store no longer carries it. So I thought I'd just order it online and have it shipped to the store and that option wasn't available either. So I had a choice of paying about $8 to have it shipped to my home or drive 50 miles to another Lowes that was supposed to have one gallon in stock. So I decided to see if Walmart carried it too. They had it listed for $15.74 a gallon whereas Lowes was 14.98. So I inquired about a price match and the next day I got an email saying that the price of the glue was now $12.83 so there was no need for a price match. So I should have two gallons waiting for me at our local store next week. I'm not much of a Walmart fan either, but I'll have to admit, this is impressive. 

So if you see it cheaper somewhere else, it won't hurt to see if they'll price match. 



mamadada said:


> Warning about Walmart. Been waiting for plastic chairs to go on sale to buy for H party. They went from 8.88 to 4.33. Needed 12 so I drove 35 miles to the only other Walmart that had them in stock and they weren't on sale! Apparently they don't price match their own stores. I find this deceptive. Live and learn!


I ran into this a few years ago. The prices should be the same at all stores.  I'm suspecting your chairs were on clearance. I find it annoying that one store will put stuff on clearance weeks before another. I bought some rolls of burlap on clearance at one store two months ago and it's still the regular price at another.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

my local walmart said by Sept 9th everything will be out so i hope !!!!!!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

This is how walmart works (worked for them for 20 years) each store is given clearance money to use..so a store that is near the beach wouldn't clearance beach chairs but a store in the city would... that is why they don't price match their own stores..and you can always lie and tell them it is cheaper at so and so and most times they match the price without checking if it is not half the price


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, hoping someone can chime in. I am looking for this black cat tea light that came out last year. I believe they were $1.00 I don't have a Walmart near me and when I call they never pick up. Do you think they will come out with it again this year?


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone can chime in. I am looking for this black cat tea light that came out last year. I believe they were $1.00 I don't have a Walmart near me and when I call they never pick up. Do you think they will come out with it again this year?
> View attachment 253574


LOL THATS my youtube video haha !


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

just_Tim said:


> LOL THATS my youtube video haha !


Haha that's funny. I love your videos.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Walmart once again has poseable 5' skeletons for $29.97.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a pic of the possible skellies?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well our two local Walmart stores are pathetic once again.  Lots and lots of costumes and a few decorations. Won't have time to travel to the stores in the bigger towns this year where there's more of an assortment so I guess if there's anything good to be had, I'll order online or miss it altogether.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the possible skellies?


Here it is. I still like these better than the other poseable skeletons. I like the skull better, looks like the old "Wallys". Always have a skeleton riding shotgun when it's just me driving. Made my wife jump last night when we got home after dinner in her car. She said "I thought someone was in your truck". I told her well there is...sorta.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I walked into the "good" Walmart last weekend & they had all the stuff in boxes, aisles cleared, shelves bare ready to be set-up with all those Halloween goodies!!


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

These are sold for $24 by GrandinRoad. Go to their website to see a video of the color and "short circuit" effect.

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/editorial-content/


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> I walked into the "good" Walmart last weekend & they had all the stuff in boxes, aisles cleared, shelves bare ready to be set-up with all those Halloween goodies!!


I've only seen one in each Walmart I've been to.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

this is what i got


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I was at my local walmart today.
they had nice gargoyles that had red led lights in them for about $20.
I really liked the way they looked. they did seem very frafile. made of very brittle material.

I regret not taking pics.....or buying them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone can chime in. I am looking for this black cat tea light that came out last year. I believe they were $1.00 I don't have a Walmart near me and when I call they never pick up. Do you think they will come out with it again this year?
> View attachment 253574


I was just at my store and pretty sure I saw this black cat, or something close to it, and two others, pumpkin and owl, in the Halloween decor section. They weren't a dollar, though, they were closer to $2.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Black Cat Tea light*



WickedChick said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone can chime in. I am looking for this black cat tea light that came out last year. I believe they were $1.00 I don't have a Walmart near me and when I call they never pick up. Do you think they will come out with it again this year?
> View attachment 253574


 Yes, Walmart has the black cat tea lights for $2.12


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Oh joy now the Gramophone is $41.30..... Seriously this jacked up pricing is just annoying  I doubt it but does anyone know for sure what the Price of the LED outdoor spotlights will be? I'm really hoping they stay at $15.64 I own a few and would love to get my hands on some more especially since they have that new short circuit function!



WHAT! Just checked walmart's website and holy cow, you're right. Though it has dropped down to $38.50 as of this post. I paid ~$18 for the gramophone in the end of July on Walmart's site. In any instance please, please do not pay this much for it ! It is on the small side and 1 of 2 songs it plays is cheesy. Hardly worth $18 IMHO. But just my two cents.....


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

I didn't realize there was such a thing as a "good" Walmart...Hilarious!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

not bad i may need to order some of their zombies  lot better than previous years


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The chainsaw is over priced Spirit has the same one for 29. and even that is a little high


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just at my store and pretty sure I saw this black cat, or something close to it, and two others, pumpkin and owl, in the Halloween decor section. They weren't a dollar, though, they were closer to $2.


Yesss!!! Thank you


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

chaney said:


> Yes, Walmart has the black cat tea lights for $2.12


How exciting!! I am going tomorrow. I hope they have it at the one I am going to.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I almost never shop at Walmart, but yesterday I was perturbed that Target didn't have their Halloween stuff out, and me & the kiddos were antsy to look at more Halloween stuff, so we stopped in. 

Got a couple of things that I'm happy with. I like to pick up tombstones that have different shapes than what we already have, so I found 2 at Walmart that fit the bill. They were about $5 each, and are likely the only tombstones I'll buy this year. I grabbed 2 of the sheer-fabric bats with rigid frames at about $4 each - they, along with the tombstones, will get updates with paint & details. I don't know why the bats are green & black painted. 

My kids really wanted the haunted phone they saw on display, but I pulled the Mom Wins Card - ha! - and bought the animated raven instead. I don't have anything like that & for around $13 I thought it was decent. The wings flap slightly, the eyes are red & it caws. About 7 inches long & sound activated. 

Also grabbed a coffin-shaped plastic dish for some food items on our buffet (less than $2), and this vintage-like small blowmold of the black cat with the pumpkin on top. They also had a JOL man wearing some scarecrow-like clothes, but I preferred the cat. I think it needs a bit of paint touch-up, but it'll be a nice night-light for the kitchen this fall. 

The fabric in the photo is actually a long-sleeved skull shirt for me that I found in the teen section. I think it's hard to find Halloween shirts for women that aren't too cutesy.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I almost never shop at Walmart, but yesterday I was perturbed that Target didn't have their Halloween stuff out, and me & the kiddos were antsy to look at more Halloween stuff, so we stopped in.
> 
> Got a couple of things that I'm happy with. I like to pick up tombstones that have different shapes than what we already have, so I found 2 at Walmart that fit the bill. They were about $5 each, and are likely the only tombstones I'll buy this year. I grabbed 2 of the sheer-fabric bats with rigid frames at about $4 each - they, along with the tombstones, will get updates with paint & details. I don't know why the bats are green & black painted.
> 
> ...


Ahhh- I absolutely LOVE the vintage style JOL!! How much was he?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Halloweena said:


> Ahhh- I absolutely LOVE the vintage style JOL!! How much was he?


My receipt says $9.84, which seems like a weird price, but there it is! The Pumpkin-head/JOL/Scarecrow guy was around the same height too, and they were both on the bottom shelf of a display with carved foam pumpkins - not that easy to spot unless you were really looking. I had to bend down to pull this one from the shelf.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just goes to show, all Walmarts are not created equal! My WM has all their Halloween stuff out but with the exception of the coffin dish, they have none of the things Jenn&Matt found. Love the blow mold! I think we had one like it when I was a kid. I'd buy that in a heartbeat. 
My store has lots of inflatables, including a $79 knock-off of the fire and ice dragon. Wish I had a use for him. They also have the usual small hanging skeletons and reapers, spider webs, foggers, lights, window clings, etc. No t-shirts or PJs this year, just all star wars stuff. I did find some black bandanas with skeletons on them that I plan to use for napkins. They were $1 each.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> My receipt says $9.84, which seems like a weird price, but there it is! The Pumpkin-head/JOL/Scarecrow guy was around the same height too, and they were both on the bottom shelf of a display with carved foam pumpkins - not that easy to spot unless you were really looking. I had to bend down to pull this one from the shelf.



Thank you! I was at Walmart yesterday, and they looked partially stocked at best, but I'm positive they did not have him. Hopefully he comes in soon, I would love one.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

There are something like 12 different types of walmart store, and each one gets a different setup and selection of items. And there is a whole different team who does their website, who don't interact with the store buyers at all, so that's why the website is so different (and usually awful).


/insider info


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I shop around all the stores, eventually you will find a special item or a great deal at any one of them. I buy most of my paints and fabrics at Walmart that I use on tombstones, decorations and props. I was happy to see they finally put their Halloween decorations, and while most are not my style they did have some decent prices on Skeletons, and I've had my eye on a Skull fogger there for two years, I just can seem to catch it on sale or clearance.


----------



## KittenLatte (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen a Hello Kitty witch inflatable at their Walmart? They have the plush greeter but I can't find the inflatable around here. The manufacture website says the inflatable is only available at Walmart.


Edit: Just added a picture for it. (couldn't do it on my phone)


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

KittenLatte said:


> Has anyone seen a Hello Kitty witch inflatable at their Walmart? They have the plush greeter but I can't find the inflatable around here. The manufacture website says the inflatable is only available at Walmart.


I wish I could answer you but I ignored the inflatables today. However, I do now for sure that their Star Wars plush greeters also had inflatable versions so you'd think the Hello Kitty one would too but I didn't notice if it was at mine or not. Sorry! >_<


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's some of what my WM has out so far!








I love the accessory aisle! <3 I liked what they had here at WM better than what the Halloween City nearby has out so far! They had a nice cheshire cat set, light-up cat ears, deer antlers (I'm thinking on being a fawn or ram this year so they were perfect!) There's all kinds of animal masquerade masks too that are really nice!




































Those bloody hand prints looked really nice. More life-sized than the ones at DT and they have fingerprints in them! Nice!








That Claddagh style necklace caught my attention!















The square tins on the bottom shelf were really nice! (And if I recall, only around $3!) They're see-through on top but the inside bottom has the rest of the scene!























I tend to collect accessories and small decor items and the such (esp thing I can use year-round or for my cosplays) so I have to say, I'm really happy with what WM has so far!


----------



## mommiemae (Jun 10, 2015)

I am not impressed with the Walmart in the area. Only two aisles devoted to Halloween stuff, and I hate the costumes. It is all candy and costumes and not many decorations. I am hoping they get their act together in the next couple weeks.


----------



## KittenLatte (Sep 11, 2013)

gilnokoibito said:


> I wish I could answer you but I ignored the inflatables today. However, I do now for sure that their Star Wars plush greeters also had inflatable versions so you'd think the Hello Kitty one would too but I didn't notice if it was at mine or not. Sorry! >_<



Huh, my Walmart didn't even have Star Wars inflatables, they just had regular Halloween inflatables. Maybe the Walmarts around me aren't getting character inflatables or something. The Hello Kitty one isn't even online, just the greeter.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just bought this guy here in VA Beach! The eye is a projection & it moves. I also just found out that the Walmart here has that Jack Skellington inflatable for pick up only & I JUST ORDERED HIM FOR PICK UP TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I found these at my local WM:







I had seen in the DT thread that they had some skelly hands salad tongs there this year but mine didn't have any, then I went next door to WM and found these The quality is really great, and 2 cents cheaper than DT! lol I am thinking of painting them and using them for props, maybe some candle holders for my witch kitchen.

I also saw this endcap in the jewelry section:


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I almost never shop at Walmart, but yesterday I was perturbed that Target didn't have their Halloween stuff out, and me & the kiddos were antsy to look at more Halloween stuff, so we stopped in.
> 
> Got a couple of things that I'm happy with. I like to pick up tombstones that have different shapes than what we already have, so I found 2 at Walmart that fit the bill. They were about $5 each, and are likely the only tombstones I'll buy this year. I grabbed 2 of the sheer-fabric bats with rigid frames at about $4 each - they, along with the tombstones, will get updates with paint & details. I don't know why the bats are green & black painted.
> 
> ...


OMG! So glad that you posted the blowmold. I would love to have him!!!!! Which section were they in ? Garden section or regular Halloween?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Vintage style blow molds in the halloween section!!!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

12ft tall hanging pumpkin..Spirit 159.99
Wallie World $72.30 and free shipping or pickup!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/12-Scary-Pumpkin-Halloween-Prop/26983133

It is an older prop but I am trying to create a lurker/puppet type costume that I can control from behind for a local haunted house..

Idea is that I can sit down and have his head resting on a shelf among other decorative pumpkins.. then as people walk by I can have it stand up to about 8-10ft tall and reach out at them.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

What the heck ... I was just in my local Walmart and they only have two full isles of Halloween stuff. One isle had children's costumes on both sides of the isle, the other isle had half costume accessories and half crummy little props along with some baking stuff. 

I guess these places find it more cost effective to carry most of their props online.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw this at Walmart last night


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a regular WM and a Supercenter near me - the Supercenter always has a better selection than the regular one. Regular has half an aisle of fall stuff, a whole one of costumes / accessories and stuff I can't even remember because it was so blah - piddly stuff. The SC didn't have quite as much as gilnokoibito posted, but pretty close. 

I got the little scarecrow blowmold and a shirt from the men's section. The cute ladies shirts seemed to be the "juniors" cut, which means a 3x might fit me, whereas I got a large mens and it's perfect. Then there was a selection of normal-sized women's shirts but they were "grandma" and old-lady styles.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

themyst said:


> What the heck ... I was just in my local Walmart and they only have two full isles of Halloween stuff. One isle had children's costumes on both sides of the isle, the other isle had half costume accessories and half crummy little props along with some baking stuff.
> 
> I guess these places find it more cost effective to carry most of their props online.


This describes my Walmart perfectly. It is a huge disappointment. Mine doesn't even have adult costumes this year , no props at all, not even a light up pumpkin. I'm not sure what they are thinking.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

If you're in need of a head for some late prop building, check out the crafts section. Some of these are unrealistically small, but they have the elusive male foam mannequin heads and the skulls look pretty good (nice size).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

kakugori said:


> View attachment 261200
> 
> View attachment 261201
> 
> ...


Wow yours is packed with head ! Yesterday mine only had 4 heads left and one pumpkin. I bought a Frankie the other day , started to get a regular male head but put him back.. thought the 4.47 price tag was pretty good. I ended up getting some female heads and 2 male heads at michaels ( 3.99 for the male and 2.99 for the female) My walmart is terrible this year, only costumes and party supplies and of course the styro heads but those are picked over.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't normally go to Walmart since it's out of the way for me. I went the other day because one of my kids got a gift card for his birthday. There were only a couple of aisles of Halloween stuff. They had some smaller props, a few fog machines, kids costumes, a few costume accessories, and baking items. It was a disappointment.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Joann's Fabric had some of these heads in fact picked up the Frankenstein and only a few were left. Didn't see any of the others in the store but they had the witch and I think zombie online. I think these heads are a great addition to halloween. Never saw them before, just the alien woman and standard man one that Hobby Lobby carries. Had no idea that Walmart was carrying them. Got mine on sale for 6.99 so Walmart's pricing undercuts that by quite a bit (reg. 9.99 @ Joann's). My closest Walmart is small and for the past few years has not really carried much Halloween. Kind of has been a turn off when it comes to wanting to go in because you already know there won't be much.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Found these flavored waters at Walmart


----------



## Brandon Reuter (Oct 8, 2015)

Man you guys have decent walmarts... Mine sucked they now only have 1/2 an aisle dedicated to costumes and the really bad pirate skeletons that are like a foot tall then 4 aisles of christmas stuff already.


----------

